

Coding is the new Rock and Roll - husky
http://www.petenelson.co.uk/2011/01/coding-is-the-new-rock-and-roll/

======
mathgladiator
When I'm afraid of getting a STD by shaking a coder's hand, then it will be
rock and roll.

